# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  packing for old timers

## hayshaker

now that most are not as spry as we once were we still have that spirt of the wilderness
in us .and with old age comes comforts and a vehicle to haul it all,lol
what im saying is with old age comes wisdom hopefully.lol as we age we need to scale down
that pack for the long haul. i did put a small molle pack on the dog it fit great on her funny thing
she did,nt want to go anywhere with it though.anyhow i feel i need a sixday pack for three days.
you know the comforts of old age and all.i keep a camp out back fully stocked so i can still get the camping
experience. though i sill go to the county park were you bring yer own TP and water though they do have a outhouse.we go there some times just to get off the place and cookout and relax.so how do you pack your oldtimers pack. this is for those over 50 btw.

----------


## Rick

Lighter. Much, much lighter. I think ultra light hikers have it figured out. It depends on what I'm doing, what time of year it is and what the weather is supposed to be. Overnighters still see a one or two person tent depending on whether the wife is with me. I carry a bag if the nights are chilly but always a ground pad. Can't move in the morning without it. What I'm doing will also dictate which pack I use.

----------


## Zack

> now that most are not as spry as we once were we still have that spirt of the wilderness
> in us .and with old age comes comforts and a vehicle to haul it all,lol
> what im saying is with old age comes wisdom hopefully.lol as we age we need to scale down
> that pack for the long haul. i did put a small molle pack on the dog it fit great on her funny thing
> she did,nt want to go anywhere with it though.anyhow i feel i need a sixday pack for three days.
> you know the comforts of old age and all.i keep a camp out back fully stocked so i can still get the camping
> experience. though i sill go to the county park were you bring yer own TP and water though they do have a outhouse.we go there some times just to get off the place and cookout and relax.so how do you pack your oldtimers pack. this is for those over 50 btw.


I'm not over 50, so I can't help you with your packing issue, but I can say that I had the same issue with my dog and his pack.  I don't know how hard you tried to get her to try the pack, but I know that my dog just stood still the first time we put it on him.  Then we coaxed him around the house with a piece of jerky, then eventually around the neighborhood.  Now we do light hiking with him while he wears his pack.  I don't know if this helps or not...

----------


## hayshaker

that,s funny you mentioned jerky that,s what i did too,lol
as for me i was just wondering how others pack thier bags i have mine done
varies due to season and all of course and thank GOD i have enough packs to choose from.

----------


## crashdive123

Lighter for the most part, but have taken up canoe camping where you can carry all of the luxuries that you desire......so much easier than back packing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

For solo trips I had been using a 1 or 2 person tent or hammock.  Just picked up a bivy sack to try out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Ford F 250 Crew cab and 6' X12' cargo trailer.......
Works fine.

----------


## Rick

(chuckle) Now all we have to do is expand the definition of hiking. Oh, sure. I hiked 150 miles yesterday. Got 23 MPG, doncha know.

----------


## hunter63

Hiking is what you do after you have unloaded the pick-up, truck, and set up camp....to check out the trails...Then a nap.
Actually when I move the truck to a parking lot...I am transported back to 1830's or so...

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

----------


## Zack

> that,s funny you mentioned jerky that,s what i did too,lol
> as for me i was just wondering how others pack thier bags i have mine done
> varies due to season and all of course and thank GOD i have enough packs to choose from.


Sorry I couldn't help.

----------


## kyratshooter

Over 50 and hiking???

That's the difference between going to see the elephant and having already seen the elephant.

I have already been to most of the places the young whipper-snappers want to hike too, and found out there was a road going to the same place and an 80 year old guy with a walker had driven his Winnebago up to the parking lot on the other side of the hill.

First of the month I drove 200 miles to buy a pair of orthopedic hiking boots and the doctor informed me that it was a good thing the AT was already marked off the bucket list.

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny. My wife and I were hiking in Idaho last fall and working these really nasty switch backs. I don't remember the elevation but it was up there a ways. About half way up I turned to my wife and said, "If there's a parking lot at the top of this mountain I am going to be sooooo" ..... well, you get the idea.

----------


## hunter63

Heck, I use the "Geezer Bench" at Walmart....after I checked out the lack of .22's.
DW goes shopping.

----------


## Rick

Hey, there's still the automotive section, tool section, garden section. So many sections and so little time.

----------


## hunter63

Pssssst Rick....Interweb.....

----------


## pete lynch

> Hey, there's still the automotive section, tool section, garden section. So many sections and so little time.


They need to put a geezer bench in there next to the magazine rack don't you think?

----------


## hunter63

> They need to put a geezer bench in there next to the magazine rack don't you think?


That would be good......at least a few National Enquire papers to check on the Celebs......LOL

----------


## hayshaker

gotta have a coffee stand that,s a given

----------


## kyratshooter

Problem with Wally-world is its soooo big!

By the time you get your coffee and get back to the magazine rack the coffee is cold and then after some reading and coffee the rest room is all the way up front again.

A guy could walk himself to death.

And those tile floors are a killer.  Makes my back hurt just thinking about it!

----------


## Zack

> Heck, I use the "Geezer Bench" at Walmart....after I checked out the lack of .22's.
> DW goes shopping.


I understand.  I know people who do that too.  As for .22's, I feel the same way you do...   :angermanagement:

----------


## Rick

I thought I had it all figured out. My wife could shop and I'd have a place to sit at that blood pressure thingy in the pharmacy. Of course I stuck my arm through the hole just so I'd look like I belonged there. Turns out the blood pressure thingy was actually a woman's lap and the hole was her purse. I'll take my glasses next time. In all honesty, I thought that chair was a little lumpy.

----------


## Zack

> I thought I had it all figured out. My wife could shop and I'd have a place to sit at that blood pressure thingy in the pharmacy. Of course I stuck my arm through the hole just so I'd look like I belonged there. Turns out the blood pressure thingy was actually a woman's lap and the hole was her purse. I'll take my glasses next time. In all honesty, I thought that chair was a little lumpy.


 :Blush:   It could happen to anybody...

----------


## MrFixIt

I turned 50 this last January, but I've been lightening the load for several years.
I'm not able to ruck 100 pounds thru the jungle, desert, mountains or even out back anymore!

----------


## hayshaker

those were the days for sure when we could hump the hills like a billy goat 
hows that saying go that was then this is now.

----------


## hunter63

Or "Not as good as I once was....but as good, once, as I always was"?

----------


## Rick

Hayshaker - There was a day when I could scramble up hills like a goat. Now I roll down them like a stone. I guess the up side is I gather no moss.

----------


## kyratshooter

The down side is that as I get older the body shape is more conducive to rolling!

And there is the other side of the issue to consider.  

These young guys can put all their stuff in a pack and hump it up and down the hills because they don't own as much as us old geezers.

The term "minimalist" is actually defined as "poorly paid".

----------


## Grizz123

I read many years ago about people using goats as pack animals. They can carry a fair amount plus the eat anything so there is no need to pack food for them.

On a side note, I cleared my cookies but still get this error "Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum"

----------


## Rick

And where have you been? We've stated numerous times it's a bug in the vBulletin software. Hopefully, when Chris loads the next version that will be resolved.

----------


## Grizz123

> And where have you been? We've stated numerous times it's a bug in the vBulletin software. Hopefully, when Chris loads the next version that will be resolved.


my memory aint what it used to be, don't be surprised if I ask it again

----------


## Rick

Fair enough. Me too.

----------


## kyratshooter

What was that???

I didn't catch that last part..

Who is going to dissolve what ????

----------


## Mannlicher

I love camping, and can go ultra light, or full Monte

----------


## oldsoldier

> Ford F 250 Crew cab and 6' X12' cargo trailer.......
> Works fine.


 Ford expedition with a 28' camper works pretty good as well.

----------


## hayshaker

given i,ll be 55yrs tomorrow had i really known when i was just a youngin i would,nt have been so hard on my body back then.
i think i,m getting geezertitus  a little early in life. oh my

----------


## hunter63

Happy Birthday.....Tomorrow.....

----------


## 1stimestar

Not 50 yet but find that the older I get, the less attractive my previous minimalist views are.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Heeheee.

----------


## Lamewolf

> Heck, I use the "Geezer Bench" at Walmart....after I checked out the lack of .22's.
> DW goes shopping.


At Walmart, I now use an electric geezer bench and do my shopping while driving.  Can't walk very far anymore without severe pain due to arthritis and bulging discs in my spine !

----------


## crashdive123

> Not 50 yet but find that the older I get, the less attractive my previous minimalist views are.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Heeheee.


Must be a day hike.

----------


## hunter63

Day hike.... is a 30 pack and a bag of chips.......

----------


## madmax

> I love camping, and can go ultra light, or full Monte


oh man.  I couldn't even contemplate that visual.  I imagine it was similar to Garret getting my full moon at the last camp.

----------


## madmax

Solo backpacking I strip it down.  Lotsa info on a minimalist pack out there.

----------


## crashdive123

> oh man.  I couldn't even contemplate that visual.  I imagine it was similar to Garret getting my full moon at the last camp.


Do you want me to post the picture?

----------


## hayshaker

older folks need more comforts it,s not like when were 18 to say 35,yrs old
reminds me of the song by little feat(old folks boogie) the mind make promises that the body
can,t fill.

----------


## 1stimestar

I've done a lot of backpacking.  I've measured things by ounce.  I'm a minimalist by nature so this came pretty easy to me.  But the older I get, the lighter my pack must be but the more I like the little comforts that a back packer can not afford in weight.  Hence my canoe purchase last year...  I'm so looking forward to this summer.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Hiking!! no more than about a mile from my vehicle. let my 4WD do the heavy lifting :Tank:

----------


## Bigskipper

I always take my light weight jungle hammock with bug net and rain cover when I am alone. keeps me off the ground (snakes in Florida most of the year) and keeps the mosquitos and No-see-ums out. I also have a detachable waist pack that my wife can manage that is a basic/bare essential version of my full pack. I also use it when I want to go do some exploring without taking my camp apart and repacking everything. IMG_20150506_121919.jpg. I am setup more for the longer term than day tripping and weekends. Great hobby if nothing else. I can't stress how important it is to actually practice hiking with the pack on. Don't just assume that you will be able to handle it. I wasn't. I weighed my pack and then used bench weights in another pack to train. A trick I discovered was to wrap the edges of the weights with pipe insulation and secure it with duct tape. It keeps the weights from rattling and provides some padding. It was pretty sad at first. After about 3 blocks with a full load I was ready to call a cab!! I also started on a level, paved road and then graduated to uneven terrain.

----------


## hunter63

Bigskipper
Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at ....may want to stop in and say Hello.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## Erratus Animus

I am not the big 5 0 yet but just 6 years away however a lifetime of adventure and stupidity have left me wondering why the mind says yes and the body says OH HELL NO! I was searching just today for a nice canoe on craigslist but also have over the years evolved into a minimalist system that works for me. Yes Rick being older and having a good job does help get better gear but I try to make as much of my gear as possible so its more specific to what I actually carry. I wont skimp in the sleep system nor on the use of a 1000D cordura coated tarp I made for wintertime so I can have a fire under it. Everything else seems to find its place and has been weeded out. Infact when I reflect back on it I would wager there were visual stages of learning I could point to as I continued to evolve.

Crash I have the same setup and with just a tarp it is great and very comfortable. If you ever want sleep near the fire you can lay a wool blanket or treated canvas over the bivy.

----------


## TXyakr

Everyone's idea of non-essential gear is different. There is one transplant from Canada who has lived here in North Texas for many years and in his late 60's. He will often take a great cedar strip canoe that is very light but has a cargo capacity of about 800 lbs. But he packs very little gear, not even a chair just a pad that doubles as an assist at one person loading the 17' canoe on the overhead racks of his truck to prevent it from getting scratched. Personally I want some weight so the wind does not blow my boat all over the water, but he loaded in and out very fast also that helps when you are older and a learned skill. So some jugs of water are an easier solution just drain at takeout or if you need to pull canoe over a log jam or portage around it.

Edit: found photo of Expat Canadian minimalist in his Cedar Strip Canoe shirtless paddling down Texas "Colorado" river below Austin between Webberville and Bastrop. As I recall he was using an iPad + solar panel to do some international day trading and communicating to wife and also daughter in California so, a relative minimalist...  BTW google Webberville and you might see a photo of my friends paddling, Marc McCord et al.
CS_Canoe2.jpg

He started out with a good looking wooden single blade paddle but then someone talked him into trying a cheap Mohawk double bladed 9' aluminum and plastic oar/paddle, possible to buy wooden 9' double blades but very expensive. Also Bending Branches makes some good shorter wood ones, very nice and light but need to be refinished every few years, not as extremely expensive, good if not a lot of rocks and rapids/riffles. I obsess about these details..., Aluminum dry box, not an ice chest BTW.

On the same trip this old timer took the opposite approach and packed so much gear that he needed to stand up much of the way to avoid rocks and logs. But his two large Dutch ovens cooked great pot roasts and deserts at the same time, enough first aid equipment to set up a military MASH unit or at least triage... That is a 5 day cooler you see there!

loaded_Canoe.jpg

----------


## Rick

For those of us that have bad shoulders or are just old: One method I use to remove my pack, especially if it's heavy, is to toss a line over a tree limb. I slip one end through the top handle on my pack and tie a loop in the other end about two feet off the ground. I slip one foot in the loop and step down. This pulls up on the pack and takes all the pressure off me so I can just slip the pack off. Then I can lower it to the ground. to saddle up I just reverse the process. I've also been known to sit straddle of a log to remove my pack. Less stress on the shoulders is a great thing.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> And where have you been? We've stated numerous times it's a bug in the vBulletin software. Hopefully, when Chris loads the next version that will be resolved.


No don't there is much better software out there - VBulletin is not keeping up anymore.




> For those of us that have bad shoulders or are just old: One method I use to remove my pack, especially if it's heavy, is to toss a line over a tree limb. I slip one end through the top handle on my pack and tie a loop in the other end about two feet off the ground. I slip one foot in the loop and step down. This pulls up on the pack and takes all the pressure off me so I can just slip the pack off. Then I can lower it to the ground. to saddle up I just reverse the process. I've also been known to sit straddle of a log to remove my pack. Less stress on the shoulders is a great thing.


Wow even I would not share that! You need a lighte.r pack or a goat. I prefer a donkey.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I share everything. I have a cold. Want it? As for the bug (forum, not cold) that seems to be the only one. Everything else works well. We accept your thanks for that.

----------


## TXyakr

When you have space for your labrador retriever in your canoe it is not over loaded:
LabRetriverCanoe.jpg

----------


## hunter63

I got my lab a 18ft boat....he had a bad habit of diving overboard out of the canoe.... after ducks.....at about 100#....

----------


## Rick

> When you have space for your labrador retriever in your canoe it is not over loaded:




Sadly, that isn't true about guns. Sometimes all it takes is one to tip it over. 

Here's a funny for you...I was reading an article that was pro-gun and lamenting some politicians' opinions. Then the author referenced that he had lost all his guns in a terrible canoe accident. I don't think I've ever heard or read of that happening except on this forum and that started a few years ago. I guess we're trend setters. LOL.

----------


## Stever60

I don't feel so bad . . . I keep eyeballing a big wheeled garden cart.

----------


## Rick

I'm actually working on a cart. I'm waiting for some parts to come in so I can finish it then I'm going to post a thread on it. Some home brew engineering.

----------


## Stever60

Look forward to seeing it.  I seriously have considered something I can pull by hand but also robust enough to pull behind a 4-wheeler.  I live within a mile of all trail walking to good fishing and piddling on a river.  Would be nice to dual purpose something - use it gardening but also tow on trail locally. 

 My days of 120 pounds of stuff on my back are long over . . . and I have the knees to prove it.

----------


## ShirleyDadams

I am 61 & can still pack 60 lb pack all day long, problem is I sometimes forget where I am going. Good thing my wife comes along she still has her memory & her looks.

----------


## crashdive123

Now that right there is funny - I don't care who you are.

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> I am 61 & can still pack 60 lb pack all day long, problem is I sometimes forget where I am going. Good thing my wife comes along she still has her memory & her looks.


I hear ya....I been walking 5 miles a day.....not real sure where I am right now......
Welcome aboard.

----------


## Rick

Now that's funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little lost pygmies down there in New Guinea.

----------


## Wildthang

Geezer BOB:

Toilet paper

Preperation H

Depends

Wet Wipes

Bag of prunes

Local map with huge letters and symbols

Bob Evans gift card

AARP card

Polydent

Tactical denture case

Jitterbug cell phone

Did I forget anything??????

----------


## kyratshooter

> Geezer BOB:
> 
> Toilet paper
> 
> Preperation H
> 
> Depends
> 
> Wet Wipes
> ...


Support stockings and heart meds!

----------


## hunter63

Tums
Spare glasses
Velcro closure  "tactical" shuffling shoes 
Walking stick/cane....for leaning, poking and swatting

----------


## Wildthang

> Tums
> Spare glasses
> Velcro closure  "tactical" shuffling shoes 
> Walking stick/cane....for leaning, poking and swatting


You don't need spare glasses, you need a seeing eye Ruth in a hong. You just hang on to her leash and follow while watching the great scenery ahead of you.........LOL
Hunter try not to think about that all day, DW will start wondering why you are looking down and smiling so much :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

......Well, you brought it up....Happy, happy, happy.....

----------


## cranky1

Good lord! All this stuff. Is so true!

----------


## daveonskins

This is a great thread haha! 
I'm getting on in my age, and my main pack is about 30-35 lbs. My knees are shot from all of the abuse in my teen yrs-. Shoulders not great either... However I do find (for myself anyway) that eating clean definitely helps. I try not to ingest too many foods with chemicals. I try to exercise and keep myself moving. After all, Survival starts with your body first. I'm not going to be climbing Mt Everest anytime soon, But i try to keep fit enough to be able to get up and out should I need to, and at least carry some comforts. I hike a lot on trails, and try to include my pack enough so that it's not a huge shock when I get it on.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yep, went from backpacking to canoe.  Now I can bring what ever I want.  This was a 5 day trip down the Mighty Yukon River. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

A canoe trip. No good can come of this I tell ya. I sure hope there is not a firearm in that canoe.

----------


## hayshaker

if when i was a much younger youth i would have not been so hard on my body.
when i was eighteen i never thought i'd live this long.
any how gizerdom sucks it just does. hense the old saw youth is wasted on the young.
truer words never spoken.

----------


## Graf

Hayshaker like you I keep stocked pack ready day pack 30# any longer a larger pack 60# thats a little harder on the body at 61 years old but I manage okay gets lighter as the days go by. I carry very little water rely on hydrating morning /evening mainly which cuts down on weight

----------


## hayshaker

lets not forget gezzers tactical gel aka bengay.

----------


## hunter63

> lets not forget gezzers tactical gel aka bengay.


Ahhh, yes....the scent of the gym....Ode to Bengay #2.......
Suppose to be a scent free zone....LOL

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

30# pack....60# pack!  I thought you guys were talking about fanny packs.  If I've got something that needs packing and it's 30#, I put it in the Tundra.

When you sweat after walking a mile the BenGay starts running down into places it should not go!

Alan

----------


## hunter63

> 30# pack....60# pack!  I thought you guys were talking about fanny packs.  If I've got something that needs packing and it's 30#, I put it in the Tundra.
> 
> When you sweat after walking a mile the BenGay starts running down into places it should not go!
> 
> Alan


My 30 # pack is in the F-250 along with the 60# pack.....and maybe a enough gear to restart civilization....

Remember the old African movies.....

Guys walked along with white suit, smoking pipe....piston belt and pith helmet...
Porters carried everything.for full camp every night.......

You just kicked back and lusted after the blond GF of someone.....

Yeah, that's the ticket...what happened to that.....carry your own stuff?.....Not civilized.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

When my boys were young we'd go hunting and I'd pretty much do all the work except gathering firewood.  I always thought that when they got older they would start taking on the duties of making and breaking camp and much of the work in between, and that I would do a lot of the sitting by the fire and ladling out sage advice chores.......  

Well, y'all probably know how that worked out...

Alan

----------


## hayshaker

PORTERS PORTERS where are my porters, yeah i remember those movies,
thing is i was always my own porter.and as for thelinement one time in hawaii
i accedently got some capsasin creme on my junk by accident, it will make you
cry. a bar of soap and gallon of water was of little use.

----------


## hunter63

> When my boys were young we'd go hunting and I'd pretty much do all the work except gathering firewood.  I always thought that when they got older they would start taking on the duties of making and breaking camp and much of the work in between, and that I would do a lot of the sitting by the fire and ladling out sage advice chores.......  
> 
> Well, y'all probably know how that worked out...
> 
> Alan


That is the truth.

Starting taking my nephew out at age 13 including Hunter's Safety...
Idea being....would bring him along...so he could carry the stuff....drag the deer, clean ducks. launch the boat, learn to cook, and drive me home from the saloons...

Add to the hunting area with HIS buddies, be taken to a good spot....All I had to do was show up.....

Well....is 25 now graduated from college, got a good job, married w/ 3 kids, nice house mortgage....and doesn't have time to hunt much.

So much for that plan........

----------


## hunter63

Just a note....
At the gym....the isa little lady (maybe 90 pounds+/-)...in her 90's ...She is just full of it...Gives everyone a bad time...
Always tells me that I'm late....so I give her "stuff"....back....as the stationary bike I use is in front of her favorite...I tell her to hurry up.

She just says...
"Careful....I'd kill for $5........What can they do to me?....Life sentence?....I'm 92, so it may only be 6 months."
"Besides... I think jail would be more interesting than the nursing home...There's just old people there."

I hope to live that long and be as full of it as she is.....

----------


## hayshaker

wow hunter that's one cold blooded grandma.
probly straight razor toten to boot.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

> Lighter. Much, much lighter. I think ultra light hikers have it figured out. It depends on what I'm doing, what time of year it is and what the weather is supposed to be. Overnighters still see a one or two person tent depending on whether the wife is with me. I carry a bag if the nights are chilly but always a ground pad. Can't move in the morning without it. What I'm doing will also dictate which pack I use.


Back when I was in my late teens and very early 20s, I laughed at people that "needed" ground pads. Now that I'm nearly 30 and I'm hosting some injuries in the lower extremities, their a good idea.

----------


## ezra45

An old post but as this is my second post here, I will add that I have sold all my " big" packs and my biggest is now a 30L and my day pack,for short hikes, is an E&E pack. All my stainless cooking stuff has been sold ,traded, or given away in favor of titanium. My back and hips thank me every time I strap one of those much lighter packs on. 

Regards,

ezra

----------


## Pipercub

> An old post but as this is my second post here, I will add that I have sold all my " big" packs and my biggest is now a 30L and my day pack,for short hikes, is an E&E pack. All my stainless cooking stuff has been sold ,traded, or given away in favor of titanium. My back and hips thank me every time I strap one of those much lighter packs on. 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ezra


Im with you on the 30L... Ive also shortened the hiking/pack mule distance by fat tire bike, Honda ATVs, canoes and a Piper Supercub if need be. I do still have a large pack frame w/shelf for hauling moose, caribou, Dall sheep or salmon back to the road or trail. No more giant packs for me...

----------


## jackweathers223

A good camping equipment for old timers are ******************* They make camping more convenient for seniors.

Oopsy ---- just another spammer out of the Philippines pretending to be Canadian.  The give away was that he didn't say eh.

----------


## Rick

He should have used the logon jackleg or jack...nah, I won't say it.

----------


## HillGirl

OMG!  I might need newbie survival training for Wally world dang...

----------


## HillGirl

My favorite of all time has been a 1970's era hitch hikers pack.  The frame has bent over the years just fitting small of my back, and retro fit handmade shoulder straps have it so I can routinely carry 45-50# ( I got it at age 54 and can still manage up to 40# at age 63, ( my own weight being 112# usually)

I could manage that pack on a sturdy small size Mtn bike.
The heaviest thing I carried was a little coffee pot, but I know I could make do for all cooking with a tin cup

----------

